# Dinghy Sailing Lago Maggiore



## chardsmith (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi

I am interested in finding a small sailing dinghy and using it on the local lakes where i live in North Italy... Does anyone know any information regarding suitable sites for storing a small 4-5m boat or suitable club around the Seste Calende area.... I am also looking for a small cheap boat under 500 euros, just to play around with...

I have sailed in the past and would like to take advantage of the sailing on the largest and most beautiful lakes which is just 20 mins drive from my house...

Regards

Richard


----------

